# Solved: Toshiba Vista will not connect to wireless network



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

I have an AirPort Extreme router which works fine with all our iMacs. My PC is another story.

I have a Toshiba Satellite A100 - VA3 running Vista. It has an Atheros AR5006EG wireless adapter with the latest drivers installed. It is supposed to be 802.11g compatible The Airport is 802.11n. The The computer recognizes the network but it is not accessible. I am told, "The settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network."

With my old system I had a 10 digit WEP key, with the new one I have WPA/WPA2 key. When I try to access the network manually I am allowed to choose a WPA/WPA2 key but then I receive the aforementioned messsage. When I receive the option to put in the key I am only being asked for a 13 digit WEP key. I tried installing a new 13 digit WEP key and it still doesn't work.

The router is set up on Channel 11.

I can hard tail it with no problem and have installed the software on the computer without a hitch.

I have worked with PCs for years but I am finding the Vista a little confusing to find my way around in. So if I need to find something you will have to tell me how. Our switch to Mac is also new so I am wading through those changes as well.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try disabling encryption on the router to see if this is an encryption issue. That will be a big clue to what the issue is.


----------



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes, I can connect with an unsecured network.


----------



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

I can connect to the network but not the internet.


----------



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

okay, I don't know what I did, but through the process and resetting the password, I am connected to the network - although for some reason it has a different name - instead of **** it is **** 2.
It also states I have access to local only.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your network name is ****?

You can change the network properties from Public to Private in Network and Sharing Center.


----------



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who gave me starting points to work from. If I had to do it over again I would not know what I did.

I just kept clicking on options when for the first time I was able to change the settings on the laptop. I changed it from WEP to WPA2. I still only had local access with the wrong network. It should have been the 'smith' network instead the computer named it 'smith 2'. I kept clicking buttons and discovered I had the option of merging 'smith' and 'smith 2' and I was able to choose them to both become 'smith'.

I am now connected to the network and the internet. 

Sorry I can't help anyone else with the same dillemma because I honestly don't know what I did.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks, I always wondered how you could do that.


----------

